# Wanting to join a dojo. I've done research but need some advice.



## Jakobie (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey everyone,

New member and hoping to get into a martial art. My reason for joining wasn't as much personal defense, although that's an added benefit, but more so to give me another hobby that will get me active. My goal is to become more flexible, more in control, and more disciplined. 

I'd like to take part in competitions and I do like the idea of a structured progression system (but it is NOT a deal breaker). Growing up, I always thought the martial arts I saw in movies was cool, but I am afraid of "bullshido" studios that are just in it for the money.

*Here are the dojos I've found in my area:
*
*Brazilian Jiu Jutsu*
http://www.graciejiujitsufabioleopoldo.com/brazilian-jiu-jitsu/

http://www.streetsportssimivalley.com/home.html

*Karate*
https://tsdukarate.com/

Okinawa-Te Karate | Simi Valley Martial Arts & Fitness

*Hapkido/Tae Kwon Do*
Jung's Martial Arts Center

Sky Martial Arts Simi Valley TaeKwonDo & HapKiDo Self Defense

I'm doing my best to see past the ******** and what looks good, but I'm hoping some members of the community who are familiar with one of these martial arts can help me out here. 

Originally I was looking at Japanese Jiu Jitsu or Judo but don't see any schools in my area. I do like the idea of "traditional" martial arts, but I also want a martial art that could be used defensively at least a bit if need be.

Thanks for any and all assistance.


----------



## Jakobie (Jul 19, 2017)

So my post isn't even visible yet and I think I may have found my school. 

T.O.Westlake Karate Studio|Kids and family karate in Thousand Oaks

They were open with me over the phone and stated no contracts. Their Grandmaster seems to have legitimacy (was trained by Pat Johnson, see: Pat E. Johnson - Wikipedia) and they will let me attend a class for free, as well as two weeks of classes for $20 to try it out.


----------



## marques (Jul 21, 2017)

All of your options will give you at least some flexibility, control, discipline and self defence skill. Hard to say which one is better for that. I think we need some more criteria for helping you.

I like your second post. Action.  Try one class, 2 weeks... Try at least one other school or style. If you're happy, keep going. If you're not, keep searching. That's the way. Good luck!


----------



## Hanshi (Jul 21, 2017)

Absolutely; check a class or two out before you decide.  TKD is great if you want to compete but karate is too.  Hapkido is excellent for self-defense.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 22, 2017)

I did a quick perusal at all of the websites you linked and none had any red flags to me.

If you're interested in judo, you might want to check out Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. The focus is more on the newaza (ground work) rather than the trips and throws but there is a lot of cross-over in the arts since BJJ originated as a branch off of judo.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2017)

Jakobie said:


> So my post isn't even visible yet and I think I may have found my school.
> 
> T.O.Westlake Karate Studio|Kids and family karate in Thousand Oaks
> 
> They were open with me over the phone and stated no contracts. Their Grandmaster seems to have legitimacy (was trained by Pat Johnson, see: Pat E. Johnson - Wikipedia) and they will let me attend a class for free, as well as two weeks of classes for $20 to try it out.


Don't go for things just based on what they names they give. Just because they trained with a legit teacher doesn't mean they're a great teacher. Not everyone is a born teacher maybe he's skilled but he may not teach well. Best way to do is go down and see for yourself


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 22, 2017)

I am a Hapkidoist, so of course I would recommend it for what you are looking for except competition.  That isn't normally done. 

But all the arts you have listed should give you what you want.  Find a place you like.  That should be your best bet.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 22, 2017)

As everyone is saying, the only way to know which one is the best fit for you is to go and visit.  Take a class or two (the two weeks for $20 is a great idea).

How the art is being taught and who you're training alongside are far more important than what art is being taught.  Take the Okinawan karate place for example - there are places where you'll train hard contact, medium contact, and no contact; there are places where adults and children are taught completely separately, together, or no children at all.  The syllabus could easily be the same, and the instructors' instructors could be the same, but you'll have completely different experiences in any of those dojos.

Same can be said for any art.  Pick a school rather than an art IMO.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 22, 2017)

Jakobie said:


> Growing up, I always thought the martial arts I saw in movies was cool, but I am afraid of "bullshido" studios that are just in it for the money.



Martial artists instructors are their own worst enemies at times.

People think they are doing the world a favour by blasting everyone that does something different, focuses on different things or makes more money then they do as being wrong, McDojo's, sell-outs, bullshido, etc.

But all they really do is give people like yourself the impression that most schools suck because, well, we are all busy slinging poop at each other and it's hard to look professional and respectable when you have poop all over your hands and face.  

It's really very simple.  Put it in the context of most of the crap you see online of people saying everything else is crap really comes down to the football coach saying hockey sucks, the hockey coach saying basketball sucks and the basketball coach saying football sucks.  

There are some really bad instructors out there, that is true.  But they tend to not last long.  Find a place that has people like you doing the sorts of things you want to do and you will be fine.


----------



## marques (Jul 23, 2017)

Andrew Green said:


> There are some really bad instructors out there, that is true.  But they tend to not last long.


I agree with all you say, except this bit. Lasting longer is more a matter of business than instruction quality or skill, I think. (I visited really poor schools - no basic knowledge about what they were doing - full of people). Also, some instructors are successful in some locations, but not in other ones. So, lasting longer is a criteria with flaws as any other.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 23, 2017)

while i am not going to say that the okinawa-te is a bad school, it is something i would approach with a lot of reservations and skepticism.  
you can google Gordon Doversola.  he maybe studied kenpo under Mitose. but then created his own version of kenpo.
youtube is wonderfull.













i am sure these clips will leave even our member here Chris Parker speechless









there is really nothing Okinawan about it.


----------



## Buka (Jul 23, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Jakobie.

Best of luck in your search for a school.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 25, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> while i am not going to say that the okinawa-te is a bad school, it is something i would approach with a lot of reservations and skepticism.
> you can google Gordon Doversola.  he maybe studied kenpo under Mitose. but then created his own version of kenpo.
> youtube is wonderfull.
> 
> ...



No.... not speechless.... but what I would say is not entirely encouraged within the rules here... goddsdammit...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 25, 2017)

Jakobie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New member and hoping to get into a martial art. My reason for joining wasn't as much personal defense, although that's an added benefit, but more so to give me another hobby that will get me active. My goal is to become more flexible, more in control, and more disciplined.
> 
> ...



Do the dojos do introductory classes? If they do than I would recommend taking an introductory class at all three. Then, whichever of the three you like the best that's what you should start with. You could also watch a class at each of the three dojos. Whichever one you take up is up to you but its good to get a basic understanding of what each one teaches.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> while i am not going to say that the okinawa-te is a bad school, it is something i would approach with a lot of reservations and skepticism.
> you can google Gordon Doversola.  he maybe studied kenpo under Mitose. but then created his own version of kenpo.
> youtube is wonderfull.
> 
> ...



Falls right into what I meant by there's a ton of variation even within a style.  Not that I think there's anything Okinawan in that, except for the name.

Just because I'm on a watching Uechi Ryu videos kick...
Uechi Ryu techniques


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Falls right into what I meant by there's a ton of variation even within a style.  Not that I think there's anything Okinawan in that, except for the name.
> 
> Just because I'm on a watching Uechi Ryu videos kick...
> Uechi Ryu techniques


i havnt worked with Shinjo sensei. maybe someday.  he was here in the US last year but i was unable to go.  i have worked with Gushi sensei.  there was a time when i wanted to move to CA to see if i could train with him.  Gushi sensei has passed on now so i am glad i was able to meet him when i did.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i havnt worked with Shinjo sensei. maybe someday.  he was here in the US last year but i was unable to go.  i have worked with Gushi sensei.  there was a time when i wanted to move to CA to see if i could train with him.  Gushi sensei has passed on now so i am glad i was able to meet him when i did.


Gushi sensei was one of the truly great ones.  I look at him and always think "that's how it's supposed to be done."


----------



## WaterGal (Jul 25, 2017)

A big part of picking a school is going to come down to the instructors, staff, and community, which aren't things you can judge very well from a website. But here's my 2 cents.



Jakobie said:


> *Brazilian Jiu Jutsu*
> http://www.graciejiujitsufabioleopoldo.com/brazilian-jiu-jitsu/
> 
> Home



Both of these look good to me, though I couldn't find anything about who the instructors are at the first school or what their credentials are.  But BJJ will give you opportunities for competition and help you with the goals you mentioned, and these looks like decent places to me.  (That being said, I've been doing BJJ for less than a year, so I'm not an expert.)



> *Karate*
> Learn Martial Arts in Moorpark, CA | Tang Soo Do University - Moorpark



This is not Karate, it's Tang Soo Do.  This was very light on what their program actually involves, so I can't really even make a judgement.



> Okinawa-Te Karate | Simi Valley Martial Arts & Fitness



Okinawa-Te is a style of karate made up by an American guy.  Which doesn't mean they're necessarily bad, but if "traditional" is your goal, this might not meet it.  Also there is roughly zero info about their program on the site.

*



			Hapkido/Tae Kwon Do
		
Click to expand...

*
I've been doing both these arts for quite a few years, and will hype both of them.  TKD will help you be more flexible etc, and will definitely offer you a chance to compete.  Hapkido usually doesn't compete, but they will teach you self-defense.  That being said, both arts also have plenty of schools that offer BS training, kiddie daycare centers, mystical mumbo-jumbo nonsense, and other dubious things.



> Jung's Martial Arts Center



This site seems to demonstrate a decent basic understanding of what Hapkido is, and I looked on Facebook and fast-forwarded through a video of adult training that looked fine (and also like they were incorporating some basic BJJ into the Hapkido, which I'm a fan of, since HKD traditionally has a weak ground game).  I'd recommend giving these guys a call.



> Sky Martial Arts Simi Valley TaeKwonDo & HapKiDo Self Defense



This appears to be a kid-focused TKD school that maybe incorporates some HKD.  They might still be good, and TKD would give you more opportunity for competition, but I dunno.


My recommendation is to check out *Street Sport Simi Valley* and *Jung's Martial Arts* first, and if you're not happy with either, then check out the other BJJ place, and then go down the list from there.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 25, 2017)

Andrew Green said:


> Martial artists instructors are their own worst enemies at times.
> 
> People think they are doing the world a favour by blasting everyone that does something different, focuses on different things or makes more money then they do as being wrong, McDojo's, sell-outs, bullshido, etc.
> 
> ...



Yes and no. There is a big issue with false validation in martial arts. People want to get better quicker and will look to styles that provide that.

Unfortunately it is almost a rule of thumb that the easier it is to achieve validation the slower you are progressing.

 So if you are handling five guys you are probably training BS.





If you are not really handeling one guy. You are probably moving in the right direction.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So if you are handling five guys you are probably training BS.



I think most people tend to end up with what they are looking for.  However what some people are looking for is fantasy.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 25, 2017)

Andrew Green said:


> I think most people tend to end up with what they are looking for.  However what some people are looking for is fantasy.



Yeah.....Sorta. There isn't just fantasy and reality with martial arts. There is a lot of grey.

I mean we get a lot of fantasy with people wanting to be MMA fighters.

Even a hard sparring session can separate who you think you are from who you really are.


----------



## Jakobie (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for your tips! After a few introductory lessons I decided on the one I mentioned in my second post. The instructors are very friendly, no contracts, and the grand master has been teaching for quite some time. Multiple schools have been opened by his students (I'm hoping this is a good sign).

In addition, he is nice yet strict on certain aspects he feels are important (doesn't get angry or anything, but will make sure to correct you). Respect between members is big, and from the few meets I've been to I can't see anyone getting angry at each other.

In addition, they have schools in the area they consider part of their "family" and they do tournaments between them so I will get my competition-desire through that at a minimum. I think they also attend larger tournaments.

Thanks again!


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 31, 2017)

Very nice. Keep us in the loop and let everyone know how your training is progressing.


----------

